# Depreciation advice



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi, does the Audi Rs range of cars depreciate slower than say the s line or ultra models ?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

In my experience they all follow "roughly" the same depreciation curve.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

In my experience the depreciation is very good - although I only have experience of selling the one car :lol:

I bought a new mk2 RS for 49k in May 2011.
I sold it in June 2017 for 23500, so it lost around 52% in 6 years.

That's pretty good imho.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I lost 43% after 2 years on the first one and 48% on the 2nd one approaching 2 1/2 years.
My observations without facts is that after 4 years they slow down.

qS was the biggest loser but that suffered from a Gen change and I changed it quickly..


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

I may look for a year old rs Quattro tt
With the rapid depreciation after year one 
It should just about come into my budget


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Logic says; year 1 will be 20% + whatever the average TT discount is 10-12%
So you would be aiming for list -30%, but even then I just don't think the RS is worth its asking price... but each to their own!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Based on the numbers i've just got back today from Audi they are either on cocaine or smoking something really strong.
Prices are crazy even with a 11.5% discount on an RS.

1st time in forever that I've decided not changed a car this year. 
Resales values for Audi suck big time, but i guess this is now to be expected. They are now a volume based company... I'll be looking else where i guess.


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

This tt has been the worst depreciating car I've ever owned. At 27 months it's already worth £1000 less than it's 48 month guaranteed future value. Cannot wait to VT. Going to pick up one of the crazy cheap lease deals in the future. Disappointed I was too early for the s4's that were going for £239 a month at the beginning of April. No expensive £40k+ tax to worry about and no yearly tax is another bonus of this route


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

" Crazy cheap lease deals "

Not too many of these around atm ho-hum


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

leopard said:


> " Crazy cheap lease deals "
> 
> Not too many of these around atm ho-hum


Quite fancy a bmw 140i shadow edition and save almost £200 a month. But yea, vag deals are few and far between at the moment. Apparently the 2.0tsi engine cars have long lead times with the emission retests so will be a while before we'll see golf r's for £169 a month again :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Even it was at £69/month i'd not touch a golf of any ilk...


----------



## GavinE (Aug 21, 2016)

winrya said:


> This tt has been the worst depreciating car I've ever owned. At 27 months it's already worth £1000 less than it's 48 month guaranteed future value. Cannot wait to VT. Going to pick up one of the crazy cheap lease deals in the future. Disappointed I was too early for the s4's that were going for £239 a month at the beginning of April. No expensive £40k+ tax to worry about and no yearly tax is another bonus of this route


I'd agree with that! My last car was £2500 more than the GFV at the end. 
I'm at GFV now 21 months into 42 months. I'm guessing a lot of TT owners on a PCP agreement are in for a shock come the end. Particularly with the sales staff pitch of 'it will be worth more, come back to us we will look after you etc. to suddenly find out it is worth nowhere near that value and have little contribution against a trade in.

IMO Audi have completely over egged the GFV on the Mk3 TT. The announcement of a mild face lift is only going to further push the price down.

From what I've heard when discussing new car purchases amongst colleagues, mis-sold PCP deals are going to be the next PPI type reclaim. Sales staff are almost insisting that customers will be quids in at the end and won't have to stump up a deposit again.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I don't think so in terms of the next PPI, you have a GFV as long as you get that amount you have no come back. I blame the people taking them out, they stretch beyond their means dazzled by a badge or car they wouldn't normally afford.

I would agree the quicker they go away the better as it's helping drive down resale values..


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> I don't think so in terms of the next PPI, you have a GFV as long as you get that amount you have no come back. I blame the people taking them out, they stretch beyond their means dazzled by a badge or car they wouldn't normally afford.
> 
> I would agree the quicker they go away the better as it's helping drive down resale values..


100% agree


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> I don't think so in terms of the next PPI, you have a GFV as long as you get that amount you have no come back. I blame the people taking them out, they stretch beyond their means dazzled by a badge or car they wouldn't normally afford.
> 
> I would agree the quicker they go away the better as it's helping drive down resale values..


Combined with the fact that the dealers now take into account new car discounts people are getting (Carwow, etc) to knock down trade in prices. That and the fact that you get more discount for taking out the PCP in the first place.

The amount of used car stock will be massive yet people will have no deposits to buy. A bubble will be bursting soon.

My PCP balloon is a stretch tbh but I got this car on principle to show that after hitting rock bottom twelve months earlier before taking delivery I could make it back into a better car, whether I eventually 'own' it or not. If the worst case scenario for me is the GPV value of my TTS which I doubt it as it is the minimum 50% of total value anyhow, then I am just gonna lease cars from then on. Nothing new out there I would really want to 'own' anymore.


----------

